# Grafik/Plakat Problem



## brz (24. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Kreativen-Köpfe,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar bin ich gerade dabei ein Plakat zu entwerfen, Hauptmotiv soll ein Swimmingpool sein wo im Wasser eine art Kreidesilhouette (wie man es in div. Filmen zusehen bekommt wenn jemand umgebracht wurde und die Umrisse gezeichnet werden) schwimmt.

Meine Frage ist, wie bekomme ich das in ein vorhandenes Pool bild hinein gezeichnet? Am besten das es aussieht als schwimmt diese Silhouette im Wasser.


Wie bekomme ich evtl noch Blut tropfen mit ins Wasser gezeichnet?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Gruß aus Düsseldorf


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Moin
Welches Programm benutzt du?
Ist das Poolbild ein Foto?
N bissl mehr Infos bitte


----------



## brz (24. Januar 2008)

Ja entschuldige 

Also Programme: Adobe Palette sprich Photoshop, illustrator, inDesign etc.
Pool bild habe ich noch keins ... Entweder schau ich im Netz oder muss eins machen.


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Es sei dir verziehen 
So nun kommt es auf den Realismusgrad an.
Vektorgrafiken sind "IN" wie's böse und ne gut gemachte Fotomontage sieht auch klasse aus.
Für welche Richtung willst du dich entscheiden?
Bei Bildern aus dem Netz musst schauen ob es für solche Zwecke freigegegeben ist, sonst gibs Ärger


----------



## brz (24. Januar 2008)

wie gütig 

Ja also das mit den bildrechten ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Es sollte schon relativ realistisch Wirken. 
Soll kein Comic sein ... Geht mehr in Richtung Krimi also düster und Spannend.


----------



## brz (24. Januar 2008)

Keiner da der mir Tipps geben könnte?


----------



## brz (24. Januar 2008)

@Nesk

Wie mach ich das denn jetzt am besten?


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Check deine PM


----------



## hierbavida (25. Januar 2008)

Etwa so wie unten?
Bildkopie vom Swimmingpool in Graustufen umsetzen. Starken Kontrast (S-Kurve) in Grad.-Kurve) nehmen und Kopie speichern.
Pfad in RGB-Bild setzen und Umriss auf neue Ebene färben. Filter-Verzerrungsfilter-Versetzen...
Graustufenbild als Vorlage. Verzerrte Ebene multiplizieren.

Vor Verzerren können noch weitere Filter verwendet werden. Dies soll nur ein Ansatz sein.


----------



## brz (25. Januar 2008)

Ja genau so in der Art habe ich mir das vorgestellt ...

schwierige daran ist halt ... die umrisse der "kreidespur" so aussehenzulassen das sie auf dem wasser schwimmen also auch Unebenheiten haben ... aber muß irgendwie machbar sein


----------



## hierbavida (25. Januar 2008)

das macht der Versetzenfilter mit der Graustufen-Vorlage. Erhöhe mal den Kontrast im Graubild und wende nochmal den Versetzenfilter an.


----------

